# My BEETLEJUICE homage haunt 2019!



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, it's been a long time since I posted! Very proud of all the hard work that went into our Beetlejuice Haunt this year. Just getting around to posting about it. Hope you all had a great halloween. 

Betelgeuse Light up sign:









BIGGER than the sign in the movie, it's over 9' tall! This was so much work for my roommate who is an electrical engineer. He managed to replicate the chase patterns of the sign from the movie. I painted and aged it to match Beetlejuice's filthy world. 

"here lies Beetlejuice" Tombstone:
















I sculpted this guy out of bead foam (never again) and added details with clay. Wood backed for stability and hard coated. I've never considered myself a sculpture, but this project really got me into it! The backlit led letters were blood red, they are just hard to photograph! 

Beetlejuice Snake! 
















This might be my favorite. My roommate was able to weld a frame and body and use a stepper motor (and all kinds of other electrical engineer wizardry) to animate this snake to lunge at our TOTS when they came to the door! I sculpted the head, and put a speaker inside, so the sound would be literally in their face. I black light painted him, so all the lights when out when the door opened and he really popped. Is it bad to say I'm pretty excited how many kids were scared (got some crying YES!) 

No, the air hose did not make an appearance, this photo was taken just after I finished painting him. You can see our Sandworm is on a Union break. 

Zombie Barbra and Adam Maitland:
















Another really fun sculpting project. They were pretty impressive magically "floating" just inside the front door. 

The Preacher Creature and altar:









Can't have a Beetlejuice Wedding without this set up! I (stupidly) built the body, and sculpted the hands and face of him, and my roommate built the altar. 

Sandworm:









Yes, here is the RETAIL (artist in me sobbing) Sadworm. I did want to make it look unique so I disabled the lights and black light painted him. 
I carved the "Saturn" profile flats out of foam and backed them with blue LEDS to get a silhouette look from that world. 










We had an entire graveyard and an open grave for Beetlejuice. I tapped into my set decorator experience and wanted to do my own spin on things, and create a scene where Beetlejuice would be "lounging" in the graveyard. It's becoming clear to me we should really do a theme that CHILDREN have seen, because I think a lot of the detailed references to the movie were lost. But I enjoyed it a lot! 

Wish I could post more pictures, but please view my gallery here: 








Beetlejuice homage haunt 2019







www.halloweenforum.com





View videos here:
Please see videos of the event here:
Videos Here:














Halloween 2019


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com





Thanks for looking! 
-Andy


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW! Did I say that loud enough? WOW !! Fantastic work!


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

J-Man said:


> WOW! Did I say that loud enough? WOW !! Fantastic work!


Thank you!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

LOOOOOOOVE IT!!!! Absolutely wonderful! ?????


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

Michael__Myers said:


> LOOOOOOOVE IT!!!! Absolutely wonderful! ?????


Thank You MM!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I am SO jealous of all the people that got to see that in real life.


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I am SO jealous of all the people that got to see that in real life.


HA HA HA. Thank you!


----------



## Witches of Weston (Feb 5, 2019)

OMG and WOw don't do it justice. I can only dream of reaching this level of creativity. But sure does inspire.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

If you don't consider yourself a sculptor then think again - you have some real talent. Love the movie anyway so this made my day.


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

Impressive, not at all that I was expecting to see - This is so much more. You sure you diddnt find those props behind the studio?
Zombie Barbra and Adam look to be right off the tv screen - very nice work!


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

Witches of Weston said:


> OMG and WOw don't do it justice. I can only dream of reaching this level of creativity. But sure does inspire.





Witches of Weston said:


> OMG and WOw don't do it justice. I can only dream of reaching this level of creativity. But sure does inspire.


Thank you WOW!


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

DandyBrit said:


> If you don't consider yourself a sculptor then think again - you have some real talent. Love the movie anyway so this made my day.


I really appreciate that DandyBrit! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

Rumsfield said:


> Impressive, not at all that I was expecting to see - This is so much more. You sure you diddnt find those props behind the studio?
> Zombie Barbra and Adam look to be right off the tv screen - very nice work!


So Nice of you Rusfield! Putting up the movie props would have been easier for sure ?


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

WOW!! Totally mind blowing. Amazing job all around. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

HauntedWyo said:


> WOW!! Totally mind blowing. Amazing job all around. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you HauntedWyo!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Incredible. Every piece looks practically straight of the film.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

This was absolutely bananas! 






The word 'epic' gets thrown a lot without good reason, but it definiteily applies here...ever single element was spot-on, and so rich in detail. 

Amazing work, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

MasqAddikt said:


> Incredible. Every piece looks practically straight of the film.


Thank you so much MasqAddikt!


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

Defenestrator said:


> This was absolutely bananas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thank you so much Defenestrator! That means a lot.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

This is utterly amazing. Everything is so perfectly done. You really brought Beetlejuice to life. I love the bride & groom.


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

Ditsterz said:


> This is utterly amazing. Everything is so perfectly done. You really brought Beetlejuice to life. I love the bride & groom.


Thank you so much Ditsterz!


----------



## beecherman (Sep 8, 2016)

That is one big WOW! Good job! And thanks for sharing....


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Wow! I find it all quite so beautiful! Wonderful job!


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

beecherman said:


> That is one big WOW! Good job! And thanks for sharing....


Thank you Beecherman and RedSonja! So appreciated!


----------



## InIrons (Aug 19, 2011)

Aura,

So glad to see the master back in action! You are my inspiration and have enjoyed your work so much in the past. Even when some companies were stealing your work back in the day!

Superb!

Happy belated Halloween!
InIrons


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

InIrons said:


> Aura,
> 
> So glad to see the master back in action! You are my inspiration and have enjoyed your work so much in the past. Even when some companies were stealing your work back in the day!
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, thank you so much InIrons! You are too kind. Glad to be back and have something worthy to show the group!


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow! absolutely amazing! you should tweet the youtube link to beetlejuice the musical on broadway! they may retweet it and get you some tix 
Incredible!


----------



## cookinmama6 (Sep 3, 2012)

Wowza! Your work is amazing and truly fantastic! Love your lounge area, so cool!


----------



## Nixie (Sep 20, 2011)

This is absolutely AMAZING!!! Just wow!!


----------



## Shakyteeth (Oct 13, 2014)

That is so effin cool. LOL I thought painting Beetlejuice on plywood was good but now I'll have to step it up! Will you post a tutorial some tome?


----------



## Blades006 (Sep 18, 2015)

Wow!!! Amazing job!!!


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

That is absolutely gorgeous! You have real talent and creativity!


----------



## Bam Bam (Oct 29, 2013)

That is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen!


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow, thank you so much everyone! You are all too kind. 
Spiney99: That's a great idea! Thanks! 
ShakeyTeeth: I don't really like being on camera, so tutorials are not my thing. But I'd gladly sell you the props, as we don't like repeating ourselves!


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks again everyone for all your kind comments. I want to point out (shameless plug) that we don't like to repeat our haunts, so we'd like to sell our Beetlejuice collection. Please let me know if you're interested in any of the items, or know someone who who'd be. Thanks!








One of a kind BEETLEJUICE haunt collection!


Do you love the movie Beetlejuice? Want to have an amazing party, or home haunt next year? Want to be the envy of all your neighbors? Not enough time to create your own props? We have what you need! This extensive Beetlejuice homage, was created by a Disney Imagineer, and Electrical engineer...




www.halloweenforum.com





Happy Thanksgiving! 
Andy


----------

